# exporter ses messages depuis Mail



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Salut.

J'arrive à exporter un message depuis Mail.app en fichier texte par le menu enregistrer-sous... mais là où ça foire, c'est si je veux en exporter 600 mails en un seul fichier texte. Je fais une multi-selection des messages et la même commande... hélas, ça n'exporte que les en-tête des mails, à part pour le premier et le dernier message. Uns solution ?


----------



## delta (25 Juillet 2003)

izostar3d a dit:
			
		

> * Salut.
> 
> J'arrive à exporter un message depuis Mail.app en fichier texte par le menu enregistrer-sous... mais là où ça foire, c'est si je veux en exporter 600 mails en un seul fichier texte. Je fais une multi-selection des messages et la même commande... hélas, ça n'exporte que les en-tête des mails, à part pour le premier et le dernier message. Uns solution ?  *



Puis je te suggèrer  Export Messages  l'un des scripts offerts apr Andres AMANN ?

Export messages to standard mbox or individual text files for backup purposes. You can export all selected messages or messages based on their age. This makes it easy to import messages/mailboxes from Mail.app into other mail programs supporting the standard mbox format.

A +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2003)

Merci bcp !
C'ets exactement ce qu'il me faut.

a+


----------



## alfred (26 Juillet 2003)

j'aime les histoires qui se terminent bien.


----------



## alfred (26 Juillet 2003)

il faudrait que j'arrête de, 
euh, 
tout en fait, faudrait que j'arrête tout.


----------

